# Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/07/12 new pics]



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Time to start my first journal.

It´s my first “real” try on a planted tank and its very much learn as I go.
My goal is to create a healthy, nice looking tank with a good balance. Hope to learn a lot from others, and in some way help someone with this journal.

This project includes this so far.

*Tank:* Rio 180 L Beech  (101 x 41 x 50 cm)

*Filtration:* Tetratec External Filter EX 1200 l/h

*Heating:* Hydor External Heater STAT 300

*Lighting:* Juwel 2 x 45 Watt Day, and Hagen Glo Twin 54W T5, with 2 x T5 39W 865 Philips. All 4 are only on for 2 hours per day. 

*CO2*: Pressurised CO2 system, 2 kg bottle with external reactor set-AR-US40, it comes on 2 hours before lights is.
http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-an ... -16va.html

*Substrate:* 3 x Flourite Black, 1 x Flourite Black Sand, 1 x JBL AquaBasis plus 5l 

*Hardscape:* 25 kg Brown Holey rock and 2 x Juwel Background Stone Granite 600 X 550mm

*Plants:* All are not included in the list, at this point

Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' 
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Myriophyllum mattogrossense 
Pogostemon erectus 
Pogostemon helferi 
Rotala sp.'green'

*Fertilisation:* Will go for EI and Trace, will receive salts next week. Dosing will depend on water tests and how the tank “responds”.

*Maintenance: *For Co2 levels, AE Design Drop Checker using AE Design 4 dKH Solution with Bromo Blue. Water changes 25-50%, 1-2 times per week for the first two weeks, then 25% once a week.
.


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Got the tank and some other bits and pieces Tuesday.






Installed the extra light fitting.





The background, Juwel Stone granite is in and have taken the internal filter out.


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Friday, the substrates turned up and I started with adding a layer of Aquabasis.
Installed the filter.





Saturday, received plants from James at TGM and went out to local shops to get more.
Started with the hard scape, brown holey rocks. Took some time before I felt good about it.





Filled up with more substrate, Flourite Black and then Flourite Black Sand on top.


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Then it was time to get started with the plants. Got a ADA and Tropica catalog from TGM, with some really helpful information.






Got started on preparing the plants. Trimmed off bad leafs and roots.






Filled up with a few inches and started to plant.


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Filled the tank up with water for the first time. Tried to get as much plant “mass” as possible to prevent algae.





Installed the heater, Co2 and tested for leaks. Started up the filter. Had to do some adjustments to the cabinet.


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

This is today, 17th of June 2012, one day after the start.





Feel free to criticise, give advice and ask questions


----------



## Alastair (18 Jun 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Looking great mate, you've clearly thought it out well and even it grows in it'll look even better. 
The only thing is say, and this is purely just my preference, is the plant rear centre looks out of place, I'd personally leave that part open to create an open space in the middle and the left and right sides act as two Seperate hill effects if you get me?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Thanks for your input Alastair   
Know exactly what you mean, thought about it earlier today.

Trying to keep the plant mass up atm, so will let it stay abit, but will make a opening, void, there at a later point.
Probably will replace, move and change a lot the coming weeks.


----------



## awtong (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Nice plan and execution Polyester.  Tank is a great start.

I know you said you love Congo's but with their size and activity this tank will not be long enough in my opinion.

One to watch.

Andy


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Thank you, thought so regarding congo´s. 

Have smaller species on my wish list.


----------



## spyder (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

It's a great start and you have obviously done your homework.

The textured background can tend to be a breeding ground for BBA and most often, they get ripped back out again.

My only advice is give yourself enough time to get used to the co2 injection before stocking.


----------



## GreenGrow (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Great tank! The only thing I'd change is the background, could be better to have a lighter one to emphasis a sense of space. But its all down to personal preference and is easily changeable if you decide you don't want it one day!

Looking forward to seeing it all grow in!


----------



## AndyVox (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Brilliant start. Look forward to seeing it grow in!


----------



## mvasingh (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Hi
Nice set up. Your background will reduce the flow and predispose to BBA.
What extra light fitting did you use and how did you set it up in the flap?


----------



## Polyester (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Thank you   



			
				mvasingh said:
			
		

> What extra light fitting did you use and how did you set it up in the flap?



Used a Hagen Glo Twin 54W T5 Starter Unit and drilled holes in the flap.












			
				spyder said:
			
		

> My only advice is give yourself enough time to get used to the co2 injection before stocking.



I plan to introduce algae eating snails and shrimps soon, but wait 2 weeks atleast with fish, what time frames were you thinking? 



			
				edmills said:
			
		

> Great tank! The only thing I'd change is the background, could be better to have a lighter one to emphasis a sense of space.



The reason I choose the dark one, is to make my fish choices stand out even more, first on my list is: 

Microdevario kubotai




Just been to my local shop and made a price request for 50


----------



## Little-AL (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Agree with Alastair on the planting - those stems in the middle will grow quickly and unbalance the entire scape if left to their own devices...
Otherwise looks great! Nice scape - like the rock work"


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*



			
				Polyester said:
			
		

> Used a Hagen Glo Twin 54W T5 Starter Unit and drilled holes in the flap.


Correct me if I'm wrong but 54w should be 120cm tubes and the 90cm tubes are only 39w might want to check on this as it may reduce tube life.
As an aside, a single 39w t5 was more then enough in my Jewel Vision 180 and that was after removing the standard lighting.


----------



## Polyester (19 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Polyester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I correct you, they are able to manage UP TO 54W, doesn't have to be 54W. The reason I have extra fittings, as I wrote in the first posts of the journal, is that I want 2 hour "peak" in the middle of the day. Did that on my last tank, with a very good result and can always choose not to.



			
				Little-AL said:
			
		

> Agree with Alastair on the planting - those stems in the middle will grow quickly and unbalance the entire scape if left to their own devices...
> Otherwise looks great! Nice scape - like the rock work"



Cheers Al, was after maximum plant "mass" to prevent algae at the start up, will remove some species and change, once the tank is in balance. Glad you like the scape, needs some tweaking later on


----------



## darren636 (19 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

you made a great start there. Microdevario are a fab little fish. Are you to add 50 in one go?


----------



## Polyester (19 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Thank you, will prob start with 30, wait for a week, then if it feels ok, add some more. Seems tricky to even get hold of them, talked to a supplier yesterday, that have some come in this week and then my tank and the fishes will be ready for next weekend. 

Also considering Barbus fasciolatus


----------



## Polyester (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal*

Tonight I took a some new pictures and didn't realise how much that change in just 5 days   
Sorry for the quality, taken with mobile, need to sort my camera out.

170612




210612




Have decided to 100% what main species of fish I will have:

30 x Microdevario kubotai 



30 x Boraras brigittae ( Mosquito Rasbora )




They are ordered by my local shop and will arrive end of next week, will start with Microdevario kubotai and wait a few days before the Mosquitos can join them.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

Awesome choice of fish. Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahtermite (22 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Awesome choice of fish. Very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that! They'll look fantastic together, and decent sized groups of each. Can't wait to see some pics....


----------



## darren636 (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

my 9 microdevario bully my 43 boraras, the  red guys have to hide all the time. am interested to see how you get on.


----------



## Polyester (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> my 9 microdevario bully my 43 boraras, the  red guys have to hide all the time. am interested to see how you get on.



How big is your tank Darren? How much plants do you got? How long have you had them together?


----------



## darren636 (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

tank is 260 litres and planted up to bursting point .With ferns on wood. Crypts. Grass. Echinodorus. Hydro.... Etc etc.


----------



## Polyester (23 Jun 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

Ok =) Will let you know how they get along, hopefully well.


----------



## Polyester (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

This project seems to be jinxed, or just bad luck...

My local shop, which doesnt seem to know much about fish, bad I know lol   managed to get totally wrong species in..
Instead of Microdevario kubotai, they got Boraras urophthalmoides!!    They are pretty alike arent they?   



 



They have reordered and I am suppose to get Microdevario kubotai tomorrow, touch wood.
Instead of Boraras brigittae, they got Boraras merah, which is a common mix up and more understandable..

Bought 2 pairs of absolutly lovely and stunning Honey gouramis (Trichogaster chuna)
Very alert, nice personalities and the dominant male does not like his photo to be taken..  





New bit's: KORALIA NANO 1600 and skimmer addition to outlet. Changed one of the Juwel lights "Day" to "Nature"

Have taken out some plants and added some.

This is the tank 30/06/12



Today 




Tomorrow its time to trim some plants and a 50% water change.


----------



## jamesb (10 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

Looking good man keep it up. We will beat said Lfs dont you worry


----------



## LancsRick (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*

What's the plant in the picture of your "hiding gourami" please?

On another note, I've got 4 honey gouramis in my tank and they're great fish, always using the full height of the tank, and a nice contrast against the diminuitive tetras!


----------



## Polyester (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 21/06/12]*



			
				LancsRick said:
			
		

> What's the plant in the picture of your "hiding gourami" please?



Heteranthera zosterifolia


----------



## Polyester (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Went to the lfs yesterday to check up on my Microdevario kubotai´s, will collect 30+ tomorrow   
Cant wait!


----------



## HarryRobinson (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Look forward to it!


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

How are those fishies settling in mate?


----------



## Polyester (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

They are doing very well thanks, will try to take some pics later today. Atm im a bit rough, after last nights dinner   Plan to change the scape a bit and replace some plants, would you like some more James?


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Oh no:s where you go? No thanks man otherwise I will be doing a complete rescape when I finally get co2 and my plant order. You getting better growth since removing carbon?


----------



## Polyester (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Ok =) I do, but also algae it seems, ill give it a couple of days and see how it goes.


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

That's a pain. Are you still running with that peak period of light?


----------



## Polyester (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Nope, just 2 tubes. Btw, one of the plants I will take out is Hygrophila polysperma, have quite a bit and its on your plantlist, still dont want some?


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Lol superstar the polysperma would be grand mate. . You feeling better?


----------



## Polyester (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Yeah, getting there   Ok, will keep it for you.


----------



## jamesb (15 Jul 2012)

*Polyester's 180 L Rio Journal [update 09/07/12]*

Cheers man! Hope to Hear about reg either tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## Polyester (21 Jul 2012)

For some reason my previous post, was not posted, trying again..
Wrote a lot of new info in the last one, but will just post some new pics this time...

Fish soup






M.kubotai





The tank after a bit of rescape, will change more tomorrow.


----------

